# George foreman rules



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Is a faggot ass bitch anybody care to second that                                                                                                         I just smile every time u neg me cause I know I got a bigger cock a better looking wife and a much higher paying job keep taking imaginary points bra seems like that's really all u can do  happy Friday boys can't wait to get drink and get back on this bitch I'll b off work at 130 hope to see some good stuff in here


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 27, 2012)

gfr will fuck you up.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 27, 2012)

Alright Georgy.... Your being called out rye cheer.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Is a faggot ass bitch anybody care to second that                                                                                                         I just smile every time u neg me cause I know I got a bigger cock a better looking wife and a much higher paying job keep taking imaginary points bra seems like that's really all u can do  happy Friday boys can't wait to get drink and get back on this bitch I'll b off work at 130 hope to see some good stuff in here



What's the matter? Did he steal all of your grammar? I ask because you don't appear to have any.


----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2012)

this thread will not end well for OP


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> this thread will not end well for OP



The neggings will continue until morale improves!


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 27, 2012)

DOMS said:


> The neggings will continue until morale improves!




Or maybe moral will improve once the neggings cease... <---- See what i did there


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

GFR loves sucking Pars cock for free gear.
I already know that faggot was the one who deleted all those posts where I ripped Pars a new fucking asshole.
GFR is supposed to be the truth, but a couple bottles of prop bought him out.
Eat shit and die, bitch.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Or maybe moral will improve once the neggings cease... <---- See what i did there



I do. You misspelled "morale" and ended a self-contained sentence with ellipsis.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 27, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Is a faggot ass bitch anybody care to second that                                                                                                         I just smile every time u neg me cause I know I got a bigger cock a better looking wife and a much higher paying job keep taking imaginary points bra seems like that's really all u can do  happy Friday boys can't wait to get drink and get back on this bitch I'll b off work at 130 hope to see some good stuff in here



Corona? Why we're practically neighbors, brah. Temecula, here.

But, George is cool...He has danced... inside your eyes, how can love be real.... do you really want to hurt him? :


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> GFR loves sucking Pars cock for free gear.
> I already know that faggot was the one who deleted all those posts where I ripped Pars a new fucking asshole.
> GFR is supposed to be the truth, but a couple bottles of prop bought him out.
> Eat shit and die, bitch.



benj makes shit get real.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 27, 2012)

GFR = Gay Fucking Rebel?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

GFR = Gay Fucking RegisteredNurse


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 27, 2012)

How about, Giant Foreskin Recipient?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## custom (Apr 27, 2012)

Moderator......lol


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj comes up in this mother fucker wide open...... yall niggas want the truth? YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

Pars was childs play. Just an appetizer.
I'm a growing boy. Bring GFR's fat ass here so I can eat.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Pars was childs play. Just an appetizer.
> I'm a growing boy. Bring GFR's fat ass here so I can eat.



Get out the Foreman Grill!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

bwahahahaha


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Bahaha benj speaks the truth won't end well for me it must suck to be scared of neg points and I'm a carpenter grammar can kiss my ass


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

I will say this:

GFR, YOU BETTER BRING YOUR A-GAME. YOU BETTER COME CORRECT. YOUR ATTEMPTS AT BEING WITTY WONT DO SHIT FOR YOU NOW.
I KNOW YOUR BITCH ASS IS JUST GOING TO CALL ME A CRY BABY, BECAUSE I KNOW THATS THE BEST YOU GOT, YOU FUCKING PATHETIC ASS BITCH.
HOW DOES IT FEEL TO BE 50 YEARS OLD AND SINGLE?
HOW DOES IT FEEL TO HAVE EVERYONE LAUGH AT YOU FOR BEING A NURSE? YOU FUCKING FAGGOT.
I SEE THE REAL YOU NOW. A HUNDRED BUCKS WORTH OF GEAR CAN BUY YOU OUT.
I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL PARS FUCKS YOU. I'M GONG TO LAUGH IN YOUR FUCKING FACE, FAGGOT.


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

Just placed my Pars order today, soon I will be as big and ripped as bigbenj.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 27, 2012)

That went plop... just sayin


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 27, 2012)

^^^


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hahahaha c'mon Gfr bring it bitch


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gaylord Focker was a nurse, what's the big deal?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Just placed my Pars order today, soon I will be as big and ripped as bigbenj.



Good thing you're a nurse, you should have no problem getting treatment for the infection you're going to get. 
Have fun.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Good thing you're a nurse, you should have no problem getting treatment for the infection you're going to get.
> Have fun.



From the gear or anal sex?


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 27, 2012)

Benj- If I needed to place an order for Tren, and my only two options were World Pharma or Pars, who should I pick and why?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

GFR has been pozz for a while. No need for him to worry about teh hiv.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gfr can't respond w pars cock shoved down his throat


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Benj- If I needed to place an order for Tren, and my only two options were World Pharma or Pars, who should I pick and why?


Honestly? If those were my only two options I would turn unjerked and pale. I wouldn't take shit from either of them.
I don't care how good Pars gear is, customer service means something to me. Respect means something to me, and Pars has neither of those.
If pars gear ever shows up at my door, I'm going to make a video of me busting all the vials and pissing on it.


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

Pars prop was very clean, this time I am running test E and prop together. The only stuff that ever gave me infections was that low grade filth that peptide source sells.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I will say this:
> 
> GFR, YOU BETTER BRING YOUR A-GAME. YOU BETTER COME CORRECT. YOUR ATTEMPTS AT BEING WITTY WONT DO SHIT FOR YOU NOW.
> I KNOW YOUR BITCH ASS IS JUST GOING TO CALL ME A CRY BABY, BECAUSE I KNOW THATS THE BEST YOU GOT, YOU FUCKING PATHETIC ASS BITCH.
> ...



You gotta give it to him, that was tysonesque.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2012)

I've heard different but nice try George..., still waiting


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Honestly? If those were my only two options I would turn unjerked and pale. I wouldn't take shit from either of them.
> I don't care how good Pars gear is, customer service means something to me. Respect means something to me, and Pars has neither of those.
> If pars gear ever shows up at my door, I'm going to make a video of me busting all the vials and pissing on it.



Cant you just give to me?   If you don't want it that bad.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL, no one cares what the fuck you have to say anymore.
Your credibility is dwindling away.

I've already made Pars lose out on thousands, in just a few days.
I know he will survive(for now), but it feels fucking great to have people PM me and tell me they were going to drop a stack on him, but they value me more than him, so they are going to take their business somewhere else.


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

It's very odd that only the dumb cunts have a problem with pars customer service, then again that's why they are dumb cunts. These are the same idiots who bitch at the waitress who brings them their food, just not smart decisions.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

Plenty of people have problems with Pars.
Many have PM'd me, but they don't enjoy the drama, so they don't go public.
You're only kissing Pars ass because he offered you gear and money.
I have screen shots to prove you're the bitch who deleted posts.
fucking faggot.


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

Everyone loves pars, your just mad because he fired you. If you wernt such a shitty rep you could have kept your job.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> It's very odd that only the dumb cunts have a problem with pars customer service, then again that's why they are dumb cunts. These are the same idiots who bitch at the waitress who brings them their food, just not smart decisions.



So, if the waitress took two and half hours to get you your food, and it was only supposed to be thirty minutes, you wouldn't be upset?
Your logic is flawed, you stupid fuck.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 27, 2012)

Fuck this shit.   I'm fat, old, and untan.   Who here thinks Benj should send me (I could pick it up) his free gear that he is not going to use?


This is important people!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Everyone loves pars, your just mad because he fired you. If you wernt such a shitty rep you could have kept your job.



bwahahahahahahahAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

I quit his team because he's a little bitch that can't take any criticism.
I got more done for the people waiting than he did.
That lazy fuck didn't even know who was waiting on orders.
He told me 3 or 4 guys and it was fucking 16 guys LOL
You stupid fuck, don't talk about shit you know nothing about.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

You'll learn the hard way soon enough.

Look at this list of reps:

bigbenj
vibrant
brad
yerg
saney
antonoverlord


I wonder why none of these guys rep for him any more.
I know the back story on all of them, but I swore I would not tell.
If you guys knew how he did all these guys, you'd be sick.


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey I get it, you lost your job and you are mad. That is a valid response, but all you are doing now is showing us all that pars made the right move terminating you.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought Yerg was just on another board?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

bwahahahahaha
he deleted the thread where the people said they were going to miss me.
plenty of people said fuck him, it's his loss.
you would be a perfect rep for him. 
you have no dignity. should make a great team.


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

I would never rep anyone, I just stand by quality products and post my opinion. You just whore to whoever is giving the most free shit away, your word has no credibility on the net and never has.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 27, 2012)

I like Ben too.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 27, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I would never rep anyone, I just stand by quality products and post my opinion. You just whore to whoever is giving the most free shit away, your word has no credibility on the net and never has.



I don't think that's true, there are gear whores here, I don't think Benj is one of them.

Where the fuck have Chino and Dlats been?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I would never rep anyone, I just stand by quality products and post my opinion. You just whore to whoever is giving the most free shit away, your word has no credibility on the net and never has.



LOL.

Everyone sees through your shit, give it up already.
Bro, I already know he offered you gear and money behind the scenes.
Not having the banner doesn't mean shit.
You fucking posted about Pars in the Naps section.

That's how fucking pathetic you are.
A couple of vials and a couple bucks has completely changed you.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL.
> 
> Everyone sees through your shit, give it up already.
> Bro, I already know he offered you gear and money behind the scenes.
> ...



That post in Naps section was fucked up.. it really was.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

BTW, Pars didn't give me shit for payment, but I still stood his gear.
Now he can eat shit. I can't wait for the day he gets busted. I will have a good laugh.
The dude takes no precautions to be safe. It's going to be bad for everyone when he gets busted.


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I don't think that's true, there are gear whores here, I don't think Benj is one of them.
> 
> Where the fuck have Chino and Dlats been?


benj is a big free gear whore, he also has a pathetic history at MD ( where he was run off) the guy is a nobody with no credibility.


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL.
> 
> Everyone sees through your shit, give it up already.
> Bro, I already know he offered you gear and money behind the scenes.
> ...


Actually pars has never offered me anything. He did say my order should be comped, but I still payed for it. It's funny, you are a guy with no credibility , a gear whore, and a liar. I guess if you make shit up long enough some of these idiots might actually believe you.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL. I was banned at MD because those faggots couldn't handle me in the pit.
The pit leader was changing my posts because he was being raped.


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL. I was banned at MD because those faggots couldn't handle me in the pit.
> The pit leader was changing my posts because he was being raped.


ROFL

You melted like a bitch and were run off, I have not witnessed so much crying since petalovers meltdown. You were owned and they did not even try hard.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Actually pars has never offered me anything. He did say my order should be comped, but I still payed for it. It's funny, you are a guy with no credibility , a gear whore, and a liar. I guess if you make shit up long enough some of these idiots might actually believe you.



I'm loving the irony in your posts.
You're talking shit about me being a liar, while you're repping for the biggest scum on the board.
You've lost credibility with a lot of people recently. It's kind of sad.
Not really. I love hearing all the shit people say about you.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 27, 2012)

i dont see why the gfr hate...he has a good exp with pars...so he said he did...iof it goes sour he will tell us...i dont lie pars because he is skinny...i know nothing wrong with his buisness...though it seems botttom level outside looking in...def no ek

i would not buy from pars just because he seems ghetto


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 27, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> ROFL
> 
> You melted like a bitch and were run off, I have not witnessed so much crying since petalovers meltdown. You were owned and they did not even try hard.



on md..saying someone melted is all they do to prove superiority....you could write a term paper on why someone sucks have threads and threads of proof and they will just say...




^^^^meltdown


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 27, 2012)

GFR's before and afters on low doses of Pars prop is pretty impressive.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont see why the gfr hate...he has a good exp with pars...so he said he did...iof it goes sour he will tell us...i dont lie pars because he is skinny...i know nothing wrong with his buisness...though it seems botttom level outside looking in...def no ek
> 
> i would not buy from pars just because he seems ghetto



The GFR hate has a reason.
He was deleting a ton of posts in here about Pars.
Truthful posts at that.
Threads were going from 10 pages to 5.
Threads were getting locked and I know it was him because I saw the screenshots.
He marked every deleted posts as "trolling"
It's fucking pathetic that he's hiding the truth.
GFR used to be the dude who spoke the truth.
You know this.
I know this.
But, not anymore.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> GFR's before and afters on low doses of Pars prop is pretty impressive.


GFR is an anomaly. I will give it to him, his body has the capacity to make good changes with little effort.
That's the beauty of genetics for some people.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 27, 2012)

isnt sponsor bashing against the rules?


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 27, 2012)

They have been letting a lot slide as long as it's in anything goes.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gfr hate for negging me and sucking pars off


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> isnt sponsor bashing against the rules?



Sponsor bashing? yes.
Telling the truth? no.

I can't believe you of all people are talking about bashing....sponsors or otherwise.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2012)

By the way I'm at hard hats drinking so anything from here on out .,,,,, you've been warned


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Sponsor bashing? yes.
> Telling the truth? no.
> 
> I can't believe you of all people are talking about bashing....sponsors or otherwise.




Gay bashing is still allowed, correct?


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes sir


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice do it to it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 27, 2012)

just saying that would be the excuse to erase it


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 27, 2012)

Pars gear could turn me into the hulk with 1cc and I wouldn't order from him still because of the way he acts.I'm done mentioning his name on the board Idc.


----------



## weakback (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah this pussbag GFR keep's on neggin me to! I think he look's like a faggot in those pics!!


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Pars is a hero among mere mortals.  Fuck all you niggs.
P.S.  I've never used his gear.  I have some but it took so long to get here I haven't used it.  So... Suck my tiny dick.


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

This thread is boring, you guys can do better then this.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> You'll learn the hard way soon enough.
> 
> Look at this list of reps:
> 
> ...



tell, make it public this is anything goes???.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anything!!!!


----------



## tommygunz (Apr 27, 2012)

I have run his gear test/deca, it's legit ,clean and cheap. Delivery was ok for doms, no faster or slower than guys like Z. Benj seems like you liked the tren and really no one complains about the quality. I will say that I don't know anything about the rep situation and actually don't care. I think the imaginary competition between Pars an Z is dumb, there's no need for it. There are plenty of us gear heads to go around. I think the failure of ANY sponsor is BAD for us. Honestly I have had good and bad experiences with ALL of them, but you know what in the end there is not a single one of them I wouldn't use again.  Think about this guys.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> BTW, Pars didn't give me shit for payment, but I still stood his gear.
> Now he can eat shit. *I can't wait for the day he gets busted. I will have a good laugh*.
> The dude takes no precautions to be safe. It's going to be bad for everyone when he gets busted.




bro,that a fucked up thing to say..dont wish this on anyone..same shit might happen to you buddy..


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> BTW, Pars didn't give me shit for payment, but I still stood his gear.
> Now he can eat shit. *I can't wait for the day he gets busted. I will have a good laugh.*
> The dude takes no precautions to be safe. It's going to be bad for everyone when he gets busted.





°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> bro,that a fucked up thing to say..dont wish this on anyone..same shit might happen to you buddy..



like I have said since all this started, bigbenj has no credibility and the post above shows us all his lack of character.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

Pars is a snitch.
I know shit you don't.
You should shut your mouth before you make yourself look even worse.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 27, 2012)

what worse than a gay nurse?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

Black people.

Barely.......


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 27, 2012)

legal…….


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Pars is a snitch.
> I know shit you don't.
> You should shut your mouth before you make yourself look even worse.



thats a bold statement to make..you better have a solid proof to back this up..


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

The farthest I will go into it is that he had a spat with a rep and called up the guys family and his work and told them what he did.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 27, 2012)

In for free pars gear. Can someone relay the message that I will give him 1 BJ per vial?


----------



## custom (Apr 27, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> tell, make it public this is anything goes???.


AZZA I told you before if you ever want to post in AG you must pm me for permission. Now get the fuck out before I come over and smack you around in front of your bitch.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2012)

i never really hang around in anything goes but i think im starting to like this place


----------



## colochine (Apr 27, 2012)

AA RN or BSN???


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 27, 2012)

There's really nothing weird about being a male nurse nowadays. They get awesome job placement because places want to hire males for some reason, and nurses make pretty good money, especially in hospitals.

That being said, I chose to pursue something a little more manly within the medical field.


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

I have to say it does suck to make 80k a year working only 3 days a week. You all clearly have made better career decisions.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 27, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I have to say it does suck to make 80k a year working only 3 days a week. You all clearly have made better career decisions.



^^^
That's all that needs to be said....


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 27, 2012)

custom said:


> AZZA I told you before if you ever want to post in AG you must pm me for permission. Now get the fuck out before I come over and smack you around in front of your bitch.



your a fuckin tool, if only i had you in front of me………..me and my homies would go chain gang on you….


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 27, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I have to say it does suck to make 80k a year working only 3 days a week. You all clearly have made better career decisions.


But you wipe old black dude's asses when they shit themselves. WTF?


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> But you wipe old black dude's asses when they shit themselves. WTF?


I actually had to do that once in my clinicals. Look up RN jobs, many don't involve shit and piss, but most Doctors do have to deal with shit and piss. 

Hit Med school, if you like cock, ass and vagina sludge being a Doctor is for you.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> But you wipe old black dude's asses when they shit themselves. WTF?



Are you saying this is somehow demeaning or wrong?


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 27, 2012)

relayed

pars



Diesel618 said:


> In for free pars gear. Can someone relay the message that I will give him 1 BJ per vial?


----------



## Imosted (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## noheawaian (Apr 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL. I was banned at MD because those faggots couldn't handle me in the pit.
> The pit leader was changing my posts because he was being raped.



LMFAO!!

As I was reading through this embarrassing thread, I was wondering if you were the little fatty faggot pole smoker who got owned from MD.

I should have known it was you, the desperation in your posts was a dead giveaway. 

Hilarious, I thought bi-polar had finally got you in the end but you're here pulling off the same boring shit.


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> bwahahahahaha
> *he deleted the thread where the people said they were going to miss me.
> plenty of people said fuck him, it's his loss*.
> you would be a perfect rep for him.
> you have no dignity. should make a great team.



when u delete anything on this site, its not perm deleted,at least when  not done by admins or supermods

i  undeleted thread and locked it

here it is

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/parsifal-pharmaceuticals/161936-ill-miss-you-ben.html


admin or the captn who is a mod in my forum can verify if i  deleted ANY POSTS



http://www.usc.edu/uscnews/stories/11655.html

let me quote the above link



> A USC study of pathological liars shows first evidence of structural differences in the area of the brain that enables most people to feel remorse.By Usha Sutliff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone  getting psyched about the nba playoffs???

pars


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> your a fuckin tool, if only i had you in front of me………..me and my homies would go chain gang on you….



Sure you would


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 28, 2012)

Last Year I brought in over 100gs and my wife 60 yea I work 5 days a week bit that still gives my time to take my trophy wife and bitchin boat out didn't have I wipe no ass or look at them for that matter no penis either


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh and I'm only 25 soooo I don't think I made a bad career choice especially since I stopped school before getting my aa y spend money on my brain when I can make way more w my body.  haha yes I know how that sounded


----------



## rage racing (Apr 28, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Last Year I brought in over 100gs and my wife 60 yea I work 5 days a week bit that still gives my time to take my trophy wife and bitchin boat out didn't have I wipe no ass or look at them for that matter no penis either



Pics of trophy wife........


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 28, 2012)

Haha going to The river soon I'll get some


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 28, 2012)

pars




bigbenj said:


> LOL at this crybaby faggot:
> 
> 
> 
> Cry, bitch, cry. I love to see your tears, you fat fuck.


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 28, 2012)

I make too much money


though of course this isnt a forever thing

ty for caring though


pars


vicious 13 said:


> Pars I hope u close your doors


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Pics of trophy wife........



jpeg of bank statement........




j/k


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)

And GFR rules, btw.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)

DOMS said:


> What's the matter? Did he steal all of your grammar? I ask because you don't appear to have any.



all ur grammarz belong to us


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 28, 2012)

Can just buy illegal steroids without some one using the cock ?


----------



## secdrl (Apr 28, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> There's really nothing weird about being a male nurse nowadays. They get awesome job placement because places want to hire males for some reason, and nurses make pretty good money, especially in hospitals.
> 
> That being said, I chose to pursue something a *little more manly *within the medical field.



Like a catheter speciailist?


----------



## Basement Wnidow (Apr 28, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Like a catheter speciailist?




*Premature ejaculator ^^ *


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 28, 2012)

Ain't nothing in here but a bunch of jerked, tanned, big cock having, super model fucking, millionaires .....Where the fuck is Vancouver at he'd fit right in.....


----------



## secdrl (Apr 28, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Ain't nothing in here but a bunch of jerked, tanned, big cock having, super model fucking, millionaires .....*Where the fuck is Vancouver *at he'd fit right in.....



I don't think he'll be joining us anytime soon. His time here is up.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Secdrl fucked is dope up


----------



## custom (Apr 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> your a fuckin tool, if only i had you in front of me?????????..me and my homies would go chain gang on you???.


Please see my poem, I wrote just for you


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 28, 2012)

Haha Vancouver I remember that guy did he ever post pictures of te awesome physique


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 28, 2012)

Last I remember of Vancouver he was benching 185 and looking for cycle advice....


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hahahahaha


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Oh and I'm only 25 soooo I don't think I made a bad career choice especially since I stopped school before getting my aa y spend money on my brain when I can make way more w my body.  haha yes I know how that sounded


25 is a great age. So why at 25 are you online on a bodybuilding site all night on Friday? You should be out getting layed or having fun with your friends. 

Scary how some of you kids have no social life at all.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 28, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I actually had to do that once in my clinicals. Look up RN jobs, many don't involve shit and piss, but most Doctors do have to deal with shit and piss.
> 
> Hit Med school, if you like cock, ass and vagina sludge being a Doctor is for you.


You do it often. Bed pans and all...



DOMS said:


> Are you saying this is somehow demeaning or wrong?


Nah, just gross.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## charley (Mar 18, 2016)

.........


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2016)

SupaSwole said:


> Ain't nothing in here but a bunch of jerked, tanned, big cock having, super model fucking, millionaires .....Where the fuck is Vancouver at he'd fit right in.....



^^^ this


----------



## GFR (Jan 9, 2019)

I love people, that is my flaw and it has made my life painful because I give so much.

The hate on this thread makes me feel the life of a thousand slaves who I beat into submission and loved me for it.


----------



## vicious 13 (Jan 9, 2019)

Lol I hated that fucker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GFR (Jan 9, 2019)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol I hated that fucker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am still in your head.

Mission accomplished.


vicious 13;3386143 10-25-2015 said:


> Hahahahahaha that was good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your first post here since....


10-25-2015, 01:45 PM

I had no idea I was that powerful. 

Question. How many times a day do you beat off to me?

Not judging.


----------



## vicious 13 (Jan 9, 2019)

Lol had forgotten all about you till the notification popped up. Sorry bro you really aren?t that special. Still just a piece of shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2019)

SWgen0cide said:


> I love people, that is my flaw and it has made my life painful because I give so much.
> 
> The hate on this thread makes me feel the life of a thousand slaves who I beat into submission and loved me for it.



you resurrected an almost 3 year old thread.


----------



## GFR (Jan 9, 2019)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol had forgotten all about you till the notification popped up. Sorry bro you really aren?t that special. Still just a piece of shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am all you have.

I feel blessed.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 16, 2019)

I thought you was ratting the whole forum out ???


----------

